# Nightmare



## jayjay61 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi everyone,
New to the forum and looking for any advice!!!
My ex husband and I purchased a property in Torrevieja in 2005, I have since remarried and now need to get everything transferred into my new name, apartment, bank account and electricity, I have no electricity at the moment, iberdrola require a letter from my ex to put a new contract in place in my name (I can get this). We did have NIE numbers but I don't have a copy, does anyone know if I can just apply for a new one in my new name or would I have to get a copy of the old one?
I don't have the title deeds either, would I be correct in assuming the lawyer we used for the purchase would have them?
I am in UK at the moment and my priority is to get the electricity connected so I can get over to Spain, so definitely need the NIE for that.
Apologies for the many questions and look forward to any help and advice.

Thanks, Jayjay


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

jayjay61 said:


> Hi everyone,
> New to the forum and looking for any advice!!!
> My ex husband and I purchased a property in Torrevieja in 2005, I have since remarried and now need to get everything transferred into my new name, apartment, bank account and electricity, I have no electricity at the moment, iberdrola require a letter from my ex to put a new contract in place in my name (I can get this). We did have NIE numbers but I don't have a copy, does anyone know if I can just apply for a new one in my new name or would I have to get a copy of the old one?
> I don't have the title deeds either, would I be correct in assuming the lawyer we used for the purchase would have them?
> ...



For electricity, it's quite straight forward. You just need to tell Iberdrola that you are the 'new' owner/tenant and that you want a new contract in your name. They will require your NIE (found on your residencia - if lost, go and get a copy), your escritura (if you have a mortgage then they will have this, otherwise you should have it - you can get a nota simple from the registration office or from your Notary). You may also need a boletin to show that the electrical installation conforms to regulations.

I would say, ask your lawyer for the escritura but I can't understand why he would have kept them. Are they in your name, your ex's or both?


----------



## jayjay61 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi Snikpoh
Thanks for your reply, I have just ordered online a nota simple, apartment is in joint names, I have no paperwork and my ex has said he can't find anything!!! If I can get sufficient information to get the electricity connected I can come over and sort everything else out.


----------

